

Debian discovers more than 100,000 potential privacy breaches in documentation - slashdotaccount

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-donation.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-facebook.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-generic.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-google-adsense.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-google-cse.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-logo.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-piwik.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;lintian.debian.org&#x2F;tags&#x2F;privacy-breach-statistics-website.html
======
mjn
Very nice initiative I hadn't run across before. Some of these are likely to
be false positives, but it's definitely a good move to mass-check for this
kind of thing— the Debian archive should be trustworthy, not something like
the iOS or Google Play stores where you can assume the average app is piled
with phone-home spyware.

------
bjourne
Lintian works using a set of heuristic rules which sometimes generates false
positives. That is certainly the case here. Nothing to get alarmed about.

~~~
slashdotaccount
I expect most of these are legit. A grep for src=['"]https?:// on HTML files
is hardly likely to generate false positives.

